# Bar B Chef Offset - Install and Finished Pics



## duckdawg (May 17, 2008)

Hey all,

Just got my Bar B Chef offset smoker in today, and put her together.  When I was looking for a new smoker, I couldn't really find that many reviews or pics of the Bar B Chef, so I thought I would add these for anyone interested in puchasing one.  Maybe you'll see something you do, or don't like.  This is not a review, as I have not smoked on it yet, just pics for your viewing pleasure.  I will be seasoning it tomorrow.

The instructions said you need a hammer (?), pliers, phillps head, and a crescent wrench.  I never used the hammer, but oh well.  Anyway, here's what came in the boxes.





I installed it by myself.  It would have been easier with 2 people, but not impossible with one.  Here's the finished product





Smoke stack



Fire box



Cover



Can't wait to see how she smokes.  One thing...  They were out of stock on the thermometer, so if anyone knows where I could get a thermometer to fit the hole on the front, I'd appreciate it.  I've got some digi's I'm going to use in the meantime, I'd just like somehing better looking than the plug...lol.  Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 17, 2008)

DD - that's a really nice looking rig you got yourself! Thanks for posting the pics of what the thing looks like, that's helpful when considering a new smoker!


----------



## 1894 (May 17, 2008)

Looks great !!! At least to this beginer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Got the begining baffle allready , and cast iron grates to set the charcoal basket , and smokestack at cooking grate level , and looks like pretty heavey steel too !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















3-4 steps ahead of my char-griller outta the box !!!!
Enjoy and keep the reviews comming please


----------



## jfulwider (May 17, 2008)

Great looking Smoker dude. It looks alot sturdier than my Silver Smoker. I like that it already has some mods. I also like the piece of angle outside the fire box so you can cook some beans in a pot as well. Awsome.


----------



## geob (May 17, 2008)

Great looking smoker.  Looks like it was built by someone that has really used one.  Like all the mods that is incorporated in it.  
Smoke on

geob


----------



## kookie (May 17, 2008)

Thats a pretty nice looking rig.............I like that it has some of the mods on it already out of the box.................


----------



## capt dan (May 17, 2008)

Very nice lookin smoker, alot  nicer than the silver or the brinkmans, I have heard some good things about the Bar B  chefs. Still gonna need a baffle  and tuning plates. Don't for get to season it, and bring it to temp nice and slow like the directions  tell you, or the paint won't last as long. I made that mistake on my Charbroil when I first got it!

Good for you, looks like your in business now!


----------



## dianab (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi there,just been wandering is there any place selling Bar B Chef smokers ? Thank you in advance


----------

